

Show HN: Write.app - Private digital notebooks - bpatrianakos
https://writeapp.me

======
bpatrianakos
Creator and submitter here. I want to say a few words to anyone who has
feedback.

First off, I have to admit that I'm incredibly intimidated by every other
person here after seeing some of the most amazing projects ever launch here.
Even people's weekend projects dazzle me so humbly submitting this and hoping
for feedback on my idea is fucking scary. That said, I'm prepared for negative
feedback. I'm a realist. I know there will be tons of polish I missed or the
idea itself may not strike a chord with a single person. That's alright.

What I hope to get from this is validation in the form of just 10 people who
say they would use this. I'm aware of the ridiculous simplicity of this idea.
I know why people wouldn't want to use this, why there are other services and
apps that are better or do the same thing. But I didn't make it for those
people. This was made for people like me who aren't looking for a replacement
of their physical notebooks but, don't want to use a blogging service as a
digital notebook but also want the option to publish publicly.

Think of this concept as a reverse blog where the ratio of public to private
posts is exactly opposite that of a blog. Part blog, part scrapbook, part todo
list but all private (except when it's not).

That's pretty much my line of thinking here. I may be wrong, crazy, deluded,
or some combination thereof. If this gets picked up then I may find out for
sure.

------
fractallyte
Some minor feedback:

The features list has two slightly contradictory items (one states that it's
all about writing, the other says it's not!):

"Distraction-free: Write.app was made for one thing and one thing only: to
write. Beautiful fonts and full-screen mode help keep you focused." and
"Multiple file types and formats: This isn't all about text. Add links,
photos, and videos to your writing or upload/import them by themselves!"

You could rewrite the second item: "Express yourself with more than just text:
Add links, photos, ..."

In the 'Free and Premium Plans Available' paragraph, this sentence has a
missing apostrophe: "Its full of restrictions you won't be happy with"; it
should be: "It's full of restrictions you won't be happy with".

In the section 'Already have an account?', the link 'Write.app Classsic'
should be 'Write.app Classic'.

The top logo and bottom logo outline show a lot of aliasing. I'd go back to
the original logo (a vector graphic?), export it at twice the size (or
larger), and resize it, with anti-aliasing, for a much smoother image. If the
outline logo is still aliased, try increasing the outline width, say from 1pt
to 2pt, before exporting it.

Hope that helps!

~~~
bpatrianakos
Thank you! It does help. I'm not the best with graphic design but if you
inspect those two elements you'll see that those images are actually much much
larger than how they're being displayed. I think the aliasing you (and me
depending on device)are seeing is due to the images being resized down from
such larger sizes. I'm going to resize the originals to the maximum dimensions
they can be displayed at on the page and see if that helps.

Thank you for being so.. well I don't what to call it but thanks for catching
the tiny things. I didn't think anyone would pay that close attention to
everything on the page. Thank you!

------
eaurouge
Not sure I get it. How do you sync with the physical notebook, shown in the
main image?

Also, you may want to get this on Evernote Trunk.

~~~
bpatrianakos
That's one of the plans actually. I know what you mean by not getting it. I
can make that clearer. On the off chance you weren't just saying that to make
a point, I'll explain: It's kind of a replacement for physical notebook. I'm
not about to try to port the physical notebook experience to digital. You just
can't do it. Its novel, its fun, but nothing can replace a real notebook. So
if that's the case then why not just build a notebook for your digital stuff
only except not in the Evernote kind of way (though it can be used just like
that). Half the appeal is the vibe, not the functionality.

